# help with ceiling texture



## jason72081 (Jun 9, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the best way to create this texture pattern. It is super rare around my area si u don't have any experience with it but will have a smakl area to recreate.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

We call that fish scale. Not a lot of it around here. It's mostly on older plaster ceilings.

Using a 1" roller nap > roll on slightly thinned down joint compound on a 3' x 5' section > then use a texture brush or wallpaper brush (depending on the size of the swipes) and try and duplicate the pattern over and over. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

A sponge with little 1/4" V-cuts randomly spaced on the working edge might work a little better in my to give that raised swirl. We have a lot of this swirl on plaster ceilings/walls in the older parts of Norfolk and I have been pretty successfull with them. 

Like Mix said:

Thin down some mud ( a little thicker than cake batter).

Practice the swirl for joining into the pattern.


----------

